# Starting over



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well its been a very long time since i have posted on here. My Geophagus Abolios just died some how, so i don't have any worth while fish in the tank. Just some black skirted tetras. What should I get? I was thinking of either an oscar or german rams. Any other ideas?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

What's the tank size?

Welcome back


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks its a 65 tall.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

not sure if the tank is too small for these guys but why not do some rams and a trio of altums?


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I am not sure if your tank can accommodate them but if you want them I have 10 mbuna that I have to get rid of (My new fish arrive tomorrow). I am in Linesville, PA if you want to take a drive with your cooler, come and get em. Your tetras wouldn't be able to stay in the tank though as mbuna are aggressive.

If ya want bring the tetra and I will trade you.


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

What are mbuna?


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

I live in Baden how far away is that?


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh I'm not going to do african cichlids...not yet atleast.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

It is about 80 miles. That is fine I just thought I would offer as I am getting rid of them. Good luck with the fish you decide to get!


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you. I am actually babysitting some fish right now since my grandfathers power went out.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I would do Angels with Bolivian or German Rams.

Mike


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

thats actually a good idea...then I could do a planted tank


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Just make sure that you have enough lighting for a tall tank. Otherwise you will have to stick to Cryps, Anubias and Java Fern.

There are some really beautiful Koi Angels out there with great orange color.


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I have a double sstripped light and just bought some planted lights for it yesterday. The light has a silver lining in it to refelct better.


----------



## Slash314 (Jan 4, 2006)

stripped* reflect*


----------

